# Crossing into the USA with PR Card and British Passport



## AJ500 (Nov 4, 2012)

Please can anyhone give me a definitive answer on this...

I am a landed permenant Resident of Canada, as is my husband.
We are going on holiday for a week in February 2013 to Florida.
We hold British Passports and Canadian PR Cards and we are flying into the USA.

Do we need to fill in the required information on the ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorization) website under the visa waiver program?

Or do we actually need visas to travel into the United States?

I am primarily confused as the visa waiver program seems to want people traveling to have a home address in the UK which we don't anymore.

If the answer is YES we do need to fill in the ESTA application, does anyone know how much it costs as they don't seem to include that information on the website prior to you filling in your information. Also is that all we would have to do or is there any other forms that need filling along the way?

Has anyone had issues at the border traveling this way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my understanding but I may be corrected by someone more aware.
1) yes you do need to complete ESTA.
2) you will be charged $6 US FUNDS each. 
3) you, because of your Canadian status, do not require visas to enter USA.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## AJ500 (Nov 4, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> This is my understanding but I may be corrected by someone more aware.
> 1) yes you do need to complete ESTA.
> 2) you will be charged $6 US FUNDS each.
> 3) you, because of your Canadian status, do not require visas to enter USA.
> ...


Thank you for your prompt reply.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To enter the US, your current status in Canada isn't important. You traval as a Brit.
As a Brit, you resort under the Visa Waiver Program. That means that you can easily travel to the US for a vacation, without applying for a real tourist visa.
(if you want to read more: Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States ) -> hope you still have a valid passport? Otherwhise you will have to apply for one asap.

If you travel by car, you will have to make a stop at the US border, and pay a visit to the Immigrations department. They will charge you a couple of US dollars, and than you are allowed to stay in the US as a tourist, and you have to leave the country again within 90 days.

If you travel by plane, you will need ESTA. Be carefull! There are companies that will charge you more money to fill out the application for you. You don't need these companies! It's easy to do it yourself, and it saves you $. I think the official price is about $14/person, and you need to pay by credit card.
This is the official site:
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/
They ask what your country of birth is (not Canada), what your country of citizenship is (not Canada!), and the country where you currently reside ( = Canada).

Hope this info is usefull. If not: let me know.


----------



## AJ500 (Nov 4, 2012)

Very useful information, thank you for your response


----------

